# Flieger recommendations for a small wrist



## alexwatts149 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi,

It is my 21st Birthday in a few months and my parents are going to buy me my first decent watch.

I have been doing some research and I really like the look of the Flieger style pilot's watch. The problem I have is that I have a rather small wrist, about 6.5", and I'm not really sure how large to go. My friend has an Archimede 39mm which I like and it seems to be a good size (see the picture below). However I have seen a few reviews for the Stowa Flieger and I think everyone agrees that it is an excellent watch. Also pictures of it look amazing and I would be able to afford it, so ideally I would have the Stowa. My only reservation is the size, it is a 40mm which is only 1mm bigger than the Archimede however from reading reviews, people have said that it wears more like a 42mm watch. Has anyone with a similar sized wrist purchased the Stowa, and wouldn't mind posting a picture so I can compare?

Also how long is the strap on the Stowa? Adding an extra hole is not a problem but maybe not 3 extra!

Of course, any other recommendations would be welcome also.

Thanks in advance


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Laco 36mm might solve your "problem".


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

look at the Timefactors Speed Bird line.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

alexwatts149 said:


> Has anyone with a similar sized wrist purchased the Stowa, and wouldn't mind posting a picture so I can compare?
> 
> Also how long is the strap on the Stowa? Adding an extra hole is not a problem but maybe not 3 extra!


My wrist is a bit bigger at 7.375"

The Stowa watches are very nice and I think you could wear it well. There are photos in the Stowa forum of wrists your size and it looks good on them. Also, Stowa has straps in short, regular and extra long lengths.

Jörg Schauer & STOWA


----------



## German Collector (Feb 24, 2014)

Sinn 556 (38.5mm size, ETA 2824.2, sapphirre, 200m WR *720€)









Tourby Small Aviator (38.5mm size, ETA 2824.2, sapphirre, 80.000 A antimagnetic, 100m WR *849€)









also available as left hand model


----------



## pley3r (Mar 15, 2014)

42mm Archimede on my ~6.6" wrist. I have quite flat wrists though.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi alex!
Great 21st birthday idea!
That Archimede looks like a good bet, particularly as you've tried it and know its a good fit
Personally I've got 6.75" wrists and rock a 38mm Poljot Aviator I








Yes, the original fliegers were much bigger, and you *can* buy modern iterations from companies who made the originals, but why risk looking ridiculous, or end up with historic features eg onion crowns, rivet straps that aren't your cup of tea?
Just remember to post pics of your choice 
Happy birthday


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

A 556 (Sinn) or DA36 (Damasko) would be ideal. I have seen these worn on your size wrist (give or take) and they look amazing.
36 is really nice for its blend of toolishness and Flieger genes.


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## wristies (Aug 9, 2013)

Not really an 'heirloom' watch, but the Seiko 80x at 37mm case size are nice. Probably not high enough quality though!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Either one of these will set you up and fit great on your wrist.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

While I chose the Archimede 39H for my own 6.5" wrist, I suspect you could get away with the Stowa. But these watches all wear big because they are mostly dial. I tried a Laco 42mm and it looked ginormous on me. On the other hand, I wear a Speedmaster Professional, also 42mm, which looks fine.

Other than the fire blued hands on a Stowa, I'm not sure they're worth the premium. They use the same movements as Archimede but take much longer to acquire. I had my special order 39 Historic version in around two weeks from Greg at Watchmann. The price was something like $630ish shipped. Plus, even though it's a German made watch that one can buy directly from the manufacturer for a few dollars less, Greg earned the sale and I like supporting small American businesses. One benefit to an Archimede is they make their own cases.


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

CSG said:


> Other than the fire blued hands on a Stowa, I'm not sure they're worth the premium. They use the same movements as Archimede but take much longer to acquire.


Stowa's are worth the premium. 
They use the same movement as the Archimede-- but a higher grade version of it. 
The Stowa temperature-blued steel hands are made by UNIVERSO-- one of the best hands maker in the business; the dials is made by SCHÄTZLE, one of the premier German dial makers. Both are flawless.

A while back I did a price comparison in a thread on the German Watch Forum:
If you compare the Stowa Flieger without logo with the Archimede Pilot 39 H, and try to match the features of the Stowa onto the Archimede, the Stowa is the winner in value for money-- and actually costs less than the Archimede.

Standard Stowa Flieger without logo: 710 EUR / 596.64 EUR w/o VAT

Archimede Pilot 39 H: 495 EUR / 415.97 EUR w/o VAT
add domed sapphire: 140 EUR / 117.65 EUR w/o VAT
add custom rotor: 160 EUR / 134.45 EUR w/o VAT
Total: 795 EUR /668.09 EUR w/o VAT

Not only does the Archimede end up being more expensive, but it is still lacking the higher grade movement, the real thermal blued hands, and the sapphire caseback crystal of the Stowa.

I'm not knocking Archimede-- it provides things Stowa doesn't. The Ickler made case has been mentioned. You get a lot more variations and choices: different sizes; bronze cases; red, blue, and white dials. Stowa has just one size, with either black or silver dial (the Ikarus).


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a 6.2" wrist (6.25" on a hot day), and the Stowa Flieger fits perfectly on my wrist-- looks full sized, not too big.
No need to punch holes: Stowa sells short length fleiger straps, that you can request when ordering.


----------



## ddafoe (Dec 30, 2013)

vintageguy said:


> look at the Timefactors Speed Bird line.


I second the Speed Bird! I purchased a used one recently and love it.
It feels so solid...

Here it is on my 7" wrist.

I also picked up a 42 Archimede; I figured it would be pushing the limits of my wrist and was tempted to get their 40, and although the 40 would likely be the better fit for me, the 42 works fine I think.
It is very thin, and I find large watches that are thin work OK on my very flat wrist.

Best of luck with your search.


----------



## Revan (Apr 9, 2013)

ca. 17,5 cm wrist

Stowa Flieger 6498









Laco has 36 mm Flieger.


----------



## cortem (Mar 16, 2014)

Revan;r805739 said:


> ca. 17,5 cm wrist
> 
> Stowa Flieger 6498
> 
> ...


Tcf

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mreyman73 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have about a 6.6" wrist and I love the way my Stwoa Flieger fits. Others may think it big for my wrist, but I think it works well, albeit at the top of my size range.


----------



## mreyman73 (Mar 6, 2013)

A pic. It looks a bit smaller on my wrist in person. Like I said, at the upper limits of size for my wrist, but I don't care if it appears a bit large as I love everything about this watch.


----------



## mreyman73 (Mar 6, 2013)

Revan said:


> ca. 17,5 cm wrist
> 
> Stowa Flieger 6498
> 
> ...


That is a wickedly sweet watch, my good sir.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

I have the Archimede 42H and 7.25" wrists and it is just about the perfect size. If anything it could be a little bigger. This style of watch is meant to wear large. I believe the original Fliegers were 55mm.


----------



## BJR (Aug 11, 2012)

Maratac mid pilot fits great on my 6.25" wrist, I recommend it.


----------



## kenb86 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just a thought... I learned the hard way that not having a date window on a watch is a big drawback. I know that they aren't "original", but think about how many times a day you reference the date. I found it very annoying to constantly have to pull out my phone just to check the date. Kind of defeats the purpose of a watch. It would be a shame to get a very nice watch just to find that it doesn't meet your needs.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

kenb86 said:


> Just a thought... I learned the hard way that not having a date window on a watch is a big drawback. I know that they aren't "original", but think about how many times a day you reference the date. I found it very annoying to constantly have to pull out my phone just to check the date. Kind of defeats the purpose of a watch. It would be a shame to get a very nice watch just to find that it doesn't meet your needs.


You have to train yourself to remember the date. It is not difficult after a few days. Now none of my mechanical watches have a date (I prefer a clean looking dial) and I have no issues remembering the date.


----------



## mreyman73 (Mar 6, 2013)

Saxon007 said:


> You have to train yourself to remember the date. It is not difficult after a few days. Now none of my mechanical watches have a date (I prefer a clean looking dial) and I have no issues remembering the date.


Ditto. I have many watches with date. Nice to have a cleaner, more traditional looking dial from time to time. In fact, that is one of the main reasons I like the watch so much - because it DOES'NT have the date.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

It's whatever works for you. Certainly a clean dial is nice, but you don't 'have to train yourself' to do without anything. 
If a date is important to you, get one with a date


----------

